# Xbox One racing wheels



## doublejroc (Feb 5, 2011)

Anybody have experience with racing wheels for the xbox one? I'm soon to be in the market and fear I may have to spend more than anticipated. I got the logitech gt wheel for the ps3 and it is fantastic. I also really enjoyed the the Microsoft brand wheel for the xbox 360. Force feedback is a must. With those in mind, what would you suggest for the xbox one, and why? It will mainly be used for the forza series. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

A friend uses (I believe) a Thrustmaster with Forza and Project Cars. Agreed that force feedback is a must and makes all the difference. I was pretty impressed by how real it felt. His had lots of calibration/sensitivity options, and it didn't seem to be much trouble switching between gamepad and steering wheel control while navigating through the XBox menus. He spent a good bit on his setup (wheel, pedals, seat, etc.) but it's hard to play a racing game any other way after experiencing it like that.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I need to come up with a good wheel for Forza too, but it must be compatible with the PS3, PS4 too (for GT).


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

ellisr63 said:


> I need to come up with a good wheel for Forza too, but it must be compatible with the PS3, PS4 too (for GT).


Good Luck!


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Peter Loeser said:


> Good Luck!


From what I am reading...this one might be the one "Console owners will appreciate the impending release of Xbox One and Playstation 4 compatibility. Apparently the wheel base will work with either console, on the proviso the owner buys a special wheel rim designed for each console. There’s no word yet on the price of these special rims, nor their release date.".

http://www.pcpowerplay.com.au/review/fanatec-clubsport-wheel-base-v2,401698


----------



## doublejroc (Feb 5, 2011)

, that's nice. But don't race that hardcore to spend that much!


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

doublejroc said:


> , that's nice. But don't race that hardcore to spend that much!


I am sure that someone could make and sell one that does different platforms for less than half that price too.


----------

